

OAP unicycle unveiled in Japan  - fjabre
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8273213.stm

======
electromagnetic
Okay, I'm just going to wait for a segway style face plant of an OAP.

------
balding_n_tired
Just what I'd want at the age when falls create major health problems.

------
onreact-com
It looks ridiculous, like a kitchen stool. Using it outside the kitchen might
result in gatherings of laughing bystanders.

Compared to this the YikeBike is really cool:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=810787>

~~~
zandorg
Hey, if you're 70 - who cares about looking cool?

~~~
onreact-com
Believe me, you don't want to be ridiculed by spontaneous mobs when you're 70.

~~~
zandorg
Maybe it comes with a stun gun on the handlebars?

